# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Bóle stawów a nadmiar żelaza?

## Kasia85

Dzień dobry,
Od roku czasu bolą mnie stawy, szczególnie w rękach ale też w kolanach i łokciach. Mój lekarz rodzinny jest tez hepatologiem i od razu skierował mnie na badania poziomu żelaza (ferrytyna, WST). Moje wyniki są kiepskie (ferrytyna 300, żelazo w surowicy 200, WST 55%). Właśnie czekam na wyniki testu genetycznego, a kolejną wizytę mam za miesiąc. Czytałam trochę o hemochromatozie, nadmiarze żelaza i jestem bardzo zaniepokojona, bo podobno choruje większość narządów, a stawy to tylko jeden z objawów. Czy jest na to leczenie? Czy można cofnąć problemy ze stawami?

----------


## lanisterr

Cofnąć tego nie można, ale nie można też siedzieć z założonymi rękoma i pozwalać na to żeby choroba się rozwijała prawda? W moim przypadku taki suplement diety jak Kolamina 1000 +D3 okazal się bardzo pomocny no i sporo chodzilem na basen, bo plywanie rowniez obniza bol stawow. Polecam sprawdzic  :Smile:

----------


## Rumba

Kolamina 1000 +D3  - polecam bardzo. Bardzo dobry suplement, pomógł mi na stawy, a bóle zaczęły się gdy trochę przegiąłem z jazdą na rowerze. Suplement jest niedrogi, można zamówić ze strony newageclinic.pl

----------

